# Ak's contribution to saltwater



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Well I have a ton of pics to show but not enough time-so these will all be spuratic-so bare with me on this please-But ne how here is some pics!!!!! Hope you guys like them-sorry about the quality as well-

Shrimp tank-









Sorry I dont have a clue-









Yeah here is this-









I believe this to be a moray of some sort-









And a huge wolf eel as well-


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

that wolf eel looks crazy

nice pics AK


----------



## nswhite (Mar 23, 2005)

Cool pics.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> Cool pics.


Thanks for the kind words!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Damnit I want a wolf eel. Thats it. Thats what will go in my giant tank. It will be a salt reef with a wolf eel... now I just gotta get the house and then the tank.

Awesome pics. I hope you have more of the eel.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Damnit I want a wolf eel. Thats it. Thats what will go in my giant tank. It will be a salt reef with a wolf eel... now I just gotta get the house and then the tank.
> 
> Awesome pics. I hope you have more of the eel.


I hear ya there man-I would love to have a huge eel like that-

I only have one more pic of a wolf eel-But I do believe it is a bigger specimen as well!!!







The head on him or her is massive!!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Yeah just letting everyone know that I have added some new pics!!!!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Great pics man! That camera was worth every penny!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Great pics man! That camera was worth every penny!


Thanks i will be uploading many more-My comp just really blows so it's slow going-

HEHE-Thats my old powershot sir-But thanks for the kind words-I couldn't or should I say i don't want to break out the new camera with two kids under the age of four-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Figured I would through out this little crab as well-


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn maybe I should have posted it in the piranha section-I now realize why many people dont show their salt tanks here-


----------



## the REASON (Jun 18, 2006)

haha still great pics man.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NJKILLSYOU said:


> haha still great pics man.


Thanks for the kind words NJ-


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

yep those are sweet


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

rbp 4 135 said:


> yep those are sweet


Thanks for the kind words man-I wish they would have had more stuff


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Very cool pics!! What kind of rays are those?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:nod: nice pics


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Beauuuutiful Ak









Beauuuutiful Ak









Beauuuutiful Ak


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pyrokingbrand said:


> Beauuuutiful Ak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Danny-Wish I had the time to use the new camera on these-







Not bad for what I had to work with-The lighting was crap so everything had to have flash-Many thing i couldn'y even get shots of-I have a few more pics as well-but they are not the greatest by n e means-I might get to posting them sometime-


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Try getting a lens cap so you can put the camera right up against the tank, then use a delayed flash...thats how Ive always taken my pics at public Aquariums!


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Try getting a lens cap so you can put the camera right up against the tank, then use a delayed flash...thats how Ive always taken my pics at public Aquariums!


What exactly do mean by lense cap sir? I'm not sure I understand what you are saying-Would this happen to be the same as my uv filter or no-

I take it all this thing is then is just a clear cap to protect your lense and nothing else-Is this right or no-

Sorry man-I'm just not good at understanding new things-Slow learner right here :nod:

Greatly appreciate the tips Danny-


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

great pics...im heading down to the national aquarium in baltimore this weekend, hoping to get a few good shots. thanks a lot for sharing.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

jasert39 said:


> great pics...im heading down to the national aquarium in baltimore this weekend, hoping to get a few good shots. thanks a lot for sharing.


Never a problem-if you don't mind could you post the pics as well if you get the time!!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

nice shots, especially of those anemonies. they looked to be of the atlantic/cooler water variety.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Genin said:


> nice shots, especially of those anemonies. they looked to be of the atlantic/cooler water variety.


Thanks for the kind words Genin-Everything I have pictured there is native to Alaska-So yeah they are a cold water species :nod:


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

That shrimp tank is awesome...all great pictures


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Humper said:


> That shrimp tank is awesome...all great pictures


Thanks that and the jelly fish tanks had to be my favorites-Alot of kewl things there-Just dissapointed with the overall layout of the place-And the lighting sucks there as well-But a kewl concept there none the less!!!!Appreciate the kind words Humper :nod:


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

nice pics great job


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

NeXuS said:


> nice pics great job


Thanks man-!!!!


----------

